# Dynex router IP address



## tami_ring (Feb 9, 2008)

I have installed a DYNEX wireless router (DX-WGRTR) and can no longer access the internal web-based admin software on it. It appears to be working as an access point - I have both wireless connectivity to the Internet through it and wired (Ethernet cable attached to DYNEX router's 4-port switch), but cannot call-up the DYNEX configuration software start-up screen via a web browser (IE) from either wireless or wired connection. I've tried both 192.168.2.1 (the default address shipped with the DYNEX router and 192.168.2.254 (the default address for it's access point mode), but get "page cannot be displayed" response to each.Just can't seem to be able to get to the DYNEX wireless router/AP software to configure security etc. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset it to factory defaults and configure it again.


----------



## marksberry (Mar 9, 2008)

I am having the same problem. How do you restore factory settings?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*marksberry*, please start your own thread.


----------

